# Your best trade



## AussieBoy (30 August 2012)

What would you say was your best trade ever since you started trading? By that, I mean as a % gain rather than profit ($), as I can understand why people wouldn't want to disclose their profit due to privacy reasons.

For me, my best was PBT.  I bought it and sold it the next day for a 58% gain.  However, I do regret I didn't put more money into it, as I would've made a hell of a lot more than the small amount I put into it.


----------



## tech/a (31 August 2012)

System trade for 6 years 2001-2007
$30,000 to $386,000. All recorded on  " The Chartist " still there.
Best single trade/s many of 100 % in 24 hrs.

Those days are gone for the time being my trading
Is now based on more wins ---- less reward to risk.


----------



## Trembling Hand (31 August 2012)

Once I made 2.2%
.
.
.
.


----------



## springhill (31 August 2012)

AussieBoy said:


> What would you say was your best trade ever since you started trading? By that, I mean as a % gain rather than profit ($), as I can understand why people wouldn't want to disclose their profit due to privacy reasons.
> 
> For me, my best was PBT.  I bought it and sold it the next day for a 58% gain. * However, I do regret I didn't put more money into it, as I would've made a hell of a lot more than the small amount I put into it.*




This comment is a little alarming. Don't get stuck on could've, would've, should've. You made a fantastic profit leave it at that and be happy mate. Too often people put in that 'bit extra' next time still thinking about the time before, get stung and wipe out the profit from the previous trade. Each trade on its merits.

Hindsight is always 20/20


----------



## skc (31 August 2012)

Best trade has to do with $ made rather than % gain...

My best trade... buy TSO on open at 53c on 10 Feb 2012 with 30% of my account size


----------



## VSntchr (31 August 2012)

I did very well out of ZFX a few years back. Cant remember the % but it was in the mid hundreds


----------



## Gringotts Bank (31 August 2012)

Back when CDU was trading as AUM in June 2006.  The hype on HC was out of control.  I put a stupid % of my capital at risk.  Anyway, I exited at $9.70 only minutes before it went into trading halt.  I've never seen anything move so fast or with so much volume.  It was literally putting on 50c a minute.


----------



## Trembling Hand (31 August 2012)

Should start another thread,

Did your best ever trade cover your worst draw down...


----------



## 5oclock (31 August 2012)

Trembling Hand said:


> Should start another thread,
> 
> Did your best ever trade cover your worst draw down...




+1      Some of the best trades i ever made were trades i never made!


----------



## springhill (31 August 2012)

This could count as a long term trade 
My best result BTU. Purchase at 7&8c then sold down at various points 16c, 34c, 67c, 80c, $1.08 and $1.20. Going from memory so they may be out by a cent or 2


----------



## AussieBoy (31 August 2012)

*Re: Your best one-day trade*

Sorry, I should've re-named the thread "your best one-day trade", is my OP was regarding this


----------



## tech/a (31 August 2012)

Trembling Hand said:


> Should start another thread,
> 
> Did your best ever trade cover your worst draw down...




Worst peak to valley drawdown $126,000.
Many one day drawdowns of $8-12k. (Over 18 yrs).
Generally in crashes with open positions.


----------



## Trembling Hand (31 August 2012)

tech/a said:


> Worst peak to valley drawdown $126,000.
> Many one day drawdowns of $8-12k. (Over 18 yrs).
> Generally in crashes with open positions.




The reason I ask is because those huge windfall gains in a day/week/whatever are very addictive. As a new punter it only takes one lucky trade to completely blow your ability to process_ probable outcome_ from trading. When what the newb should be concentrating on is managing drawdown periods to enable them to live long enough to one day catch the odd *silly *outlier. I remember a nutz leveraged trade on a CFD material index in the early years that just keeped going and going and going. God I wish I was never that lucky to start!!!!


----------



## tech/a (31 August 2012)

Knew why you asked.
Also know very few here would have any stats.
Meaningful stats anyway.


----------



## sammy84 (31 August 2012)

I don't bother remembering my good trades. They are generally not that exciting.

Remember my bad trades however. I remember being long on quite a few mining companies when the mining tax was first announced. That was fun.


----------



## cynic (31 August 2012)

tech/a said:


> Worst peak to valley drawdown $126,000.
> Many one day drawdowns of $8-12k. (Over 18 yrs).
> Generally in crashes with open positions.




Darn it! Tech/A you've outdone me yet again!!

My largest peak to valley drawdown was only 110K!! (!@#$ing exchange closed during a PIIGS related crash, leaving me locked into open positions!!)

On second thoughts that's a record personal worst that I'd rather not break, so I'll let you keep your crown on that one.

Back in the good old days (pre GFC) when the markets were only generally crazy, (not completely insane like they are now!) I used to day trade the Aussie 200. During one of my early quarters I achieved a return (on capital deployed) of approximately 450-500%. Given the leveraged nature of the products that I was using at the time, it could be argued that the return was really only 4.5-5% of total exposure. Anyhow, even the best of my trades during that time never covered my single worst drawdown.

As for single trades, one of my largest returns (on capital deployed) was approximately 1700%. Given that it was a short position, the % return based on actual $ risked is theoretically the reciprocal of infinity (i.e. 0%).


----------



## tech/a (31 August 2012)

Losing trades are always too big
Winning Trades are always too small.


----------

